# Church Calendar?



## Casey (Mar 13, 2006)

Having "sort-of" grown up in the church ("sort-of" because it was a liberal church, and only until I was about 12), I'm a little familiar with the "church calendar." But, not all that familiar. Being a _staunch_ Presbyterian, I'm not too interested in Christmas, etc. I realize, though, that my continental brethren generally place a greater importance on Christmas and Easter (and perhaps other days) than I'm used to.

Here's a question for pastors on the Board: would it be irresponsible to not mention anything specifically relating to, e.g., Easter, if it were Easter day? I mean, to completely ignore that the day exists, besides regular Sabbath worship services? It's one thing to not treat that day with any more value than other Sundays . . . but should/could it not be mentioned at all?

Thanks!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 13, 2006)

You must take advantage of what's is on people's minds at the time. You will have lots of strangers visiting that Sunday and that would be an excellent opportunity to explain the significance of the death and resurrection of Jesus to people who will never hear it otherwise. It's not required, because Scripture doesn't bind us to observing extra holy days any more. But the circumstances would certainly require you to at least consider the topic, especially since it will be on many people's minds.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2006)

Although I'm not a pastor, I would humbly suggest that the Puritan approach to public worship which falls on or around man-made holy days historically has involved either _studied neglect_ of the day or else a wonderful opportunity to preach _against_ the surrounding will worship. For those who preach regularly through the Bible and happen in God's providence to arrive at a text that is misused by others in relation to man-made holy days (e.g., if one arrives at Luke 2 on or around December 25, for example), I would say they should not shie away from the text but preach it boldly and consistently with the Biblical message that is contained therein (as opposed to the Roman message).


----------



## Casey (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for your comments, gentlemen.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 13, 2006)

Below is a sermon where Samuel Davies make use of the December 25th observance:
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/ChristmasSermon.htm


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 13, 2006)

I think that man-made holy days have caused an imbalance in the preaching, especially around Christ-mass time. The bible does not dedicate much to the birth of Christ. But in our own traditions, we have elevated this act to the same level (at least as far as celebrations are concerned) to _as important_ or _more important_ than other more significant acts of redemption preformed by our Lord.

I think this is only evidence of people hearing what they want to hear instead of using the scripture to determine the relative importance of a particular doctrine over and against another.

Do we really need one month out of the year dedicated to Luke 2, or John 1, _especially when people are so ignorant of the epistles_ and the Old testament prophets are hardly touched?


----------



## Casey (Mar 13, 2006)

I guess the purpose of my post is more along the lines of what the minister's responsibility is in terms of handling services on the "man-made" holy days. I agree that they aren't scriptural, I'm just wondering everyone's opinion of how to handle services on those days (if any different from other Sundays). I mean, to have a service on Dec 25 (Sunday) without making a single reference to Christmas would be something like worshipping God while ignoring the elephant in the sanctuary! At least, it would be for many of us and many of our parishioners.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 13, 2006)

Casey,

The reason I posted what I did, is that I know pastors that while they will not impose Christ-mass, easter or other days upon their congregation, they will take those opportunities to preach on the subject at hand simply because that is where "their mind is" (similar to Patrick's post).

I tend to agree with Andrew's post regarding the approach to handling the preaching on those days, but my point was that if one chooses to preach on the subject of Christ's birth every december, _while admitting that the "holy day" is scripturally wrong_, he has not handled the situation aright In my humble opinion. He has ignored the balance of the scriptures. 

If one chooses this route, theoretically, one could dedicate 20 or more "holy days" out of the year to preaching on the same subjects, over and over and over again, while neglecting weightier matters and texts.


----------



## Casey (Mar 13, 2006)

Jeff, I get what you're saying.  If a minister starts a series on Luke, you'd think he'd only get one shot at that birth narrative!


----------

